

A123 sues Apple, says it poached battery engineers - j_baker
http://www.sfgate.com/business/article/A123-sues-Apple-says-it-poached-battery-engineers-6090613.php

======
hwstar
By filing suit in an out of state court first.

------
walshemj
So remind me again how do you enforce non competes in CA :-)

